# xCode 4 : Ajouter un template // Python et LaTex sous xCode4



## Azote51 (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je cherche à ajouter des templates pour python et LaTex sur xCode 4 ... mais j'ai pu lire que le système avait beaucoup changé avec la version 4.

Bon but réél et de pouvoir utiliser Python et LaTex sur xCode, hors toute les solutions que j'ai trouvé fonctionnais pour la version 3 et non 4. Donc : *Comment utiliser python et LaTex sous xCode 4 ? *

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tatouille (27 Mars 2012)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5276967/python-in-xcode-4


----------



## Azote51 (28 Mars 2012)

Déjà vu ça je sais utiliser google >.<, mais enfaite je me vois mal faire ça à chaque début de projet >.<


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2012)

fait une template, xcode est tres complet


----------

